# modify stock exhaust



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

what can i do to modify my popo850 exhaust without having to buy a new exhaust. all i want to do is make it a little louder or deeper sounding anybody got any ideas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we have this for the kawi muffler, not sure if you could do the same but I dont see why not

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

:rockn:dont know that it would work on the 850 it has two pipes coming off the back not like the one in the pic where it has one off the end but maybe ill give it a try if ya hear of anyone doing this or done this please let me know i would appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the pipes shouldnt matter, just cut the end off, gut it out a little bit or open up the fins inside, then weld the end back on. lol


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

ok ill give it a try thanks


----------

